# Screen room & Unihabitable space



## tbz (Aug 12, 2014)

Here is my question.  You all if not at least the southern members have seen patio covers and pool enclosures which are just aluminum frames with screening.

If you put screening up ie: screen room does this convert the space from uninhabitable to habitable space by definition?


----------



## retire09 (Aug 12, 2014)

I would say no.

As an unconditioned space, it does not meet the requirements to be habitable.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 12, 2014)

It does not have to be conditioned to be habitable

HABITABLE SPACE. A space in a building for living, sleeping, eating or cooking. Bathrooms, toilet rooms, closets, halls, storage or utility spaces and similar areas are not considered habitable spaces.

BUILDING. Building shall mean any one- and two-family dwelling or portion thereof, including townhouses, that is used, or designed or intended to be used for human habitation, for living, sleeping, cooking or eating purposes, or any combination thereof, and shall include accessory structures thereto.

By definition it could be habitable if they cook or eat within the pool enclosure.

Now what is the real question or concern that you have if it is "habitable"


----------



## cda (Aug 12, 2014)

Where do you want to put it???

Attached to a house or stand alone

Attached to the house can create some other code questions


----------



## tbz (Aug 12, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Where do you want to put it???Attached to a house or stand alone
> 
> Attached to the house can create some other code questions


I started a new thread but I should have just posted a reply with change of topic in the old thread.

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/residential-foundation-codes/15106-patio-cover-footings.html

Still on this patio cover with screen room


----------



## retire09 (Aug 13, 2014)

Heat is required in habitable spaces. As an unenclosed, screened patio, it is not heated and cannot be considered a habitable space.


----------



## steveray (Aug 13, 2014)

Gotta give it to MT on this one...I have used that term improperly on areas that do not meet the energy code....But "non-habitable space" is easier to understand than "not part of the building thermal envelope".....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 13, 2014)

retire09 said:
			
		

> Heat is required in habitable spaces. As an unenclosed, screened patio, it is not heated and cannot be considered a habitable space.


Only the dwelling unit is required heat, the accessory structure (screened patio) even though it may be "habitable" with a table and chairs for eating and/or a grille for cooking is not required to have heat.

R303.9 Required heating.

When the winter design temperature in Table R301.2(1) is below 60°F (16°C), every dwelling unit shall be provided with heating facilities capable of maintaining a minimum room temperature of 68°F (20°C) at a point 3 feet (914 mm) above the floor and 2 feet (610 mm) from exterior walls in all habitable rooms at the design temperature.

DWELLING UNIT. A single unit providing complete independent living facilities for one or more persons, including permanent provisions for living, sleeping, eating, cooking and sanitation.


----------



## retire09 (Aug 13, 2014)

R303.9 Required heating.

When the winter design temperature in Table R301.2(1) is below 60°F (16°C), every dwelling unit shall be provided with heating facilities capable of maintaining a minimum room temperature of 68°F (20°C) at a point 3 feet (914 mm) above the floor and 2 feet (610 mm) from exterior walls in all habitable rooms at the design temperature.

Based on this section, I would say heat is required "in all habitable rooms" as written.


----------



## pyrguy (Aug 13, 2014)

A screen enclosed patio is defined as an outdoor recreational area, iirc. My code book is at the office but I was just working on handouts last week. It is not habitable space.


----------



## ICE (Aug 13, 2014)

If it were habitable space, realtors would be all over it.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 13, 2014)

what ice said, we get calls all the time from realtors wanting to know if it is habitable and or permitted.


----------



## steveray (Aug 13, 2014)

Still with MT by definition...In court I would have a hard time arguing otherwise....


----------



## retire09 (Aug 13, 2014)

If they heat it. I would agree it is a habitable room addition and would then require receptacle outlets and lights per the NEC, natural light and ventilation per the IRC and insulated per the IECC. There are many differences between habitable and non-habitable.


----------



## pyrguy (Aug 13, 2014)

Not so worried by portable temporary heat sources.  People buy those mushroom heaters for patios all the time. Just look at most restaurant patios in the cooler months. They don't turn the patio into habitable space.

Just don't hook the screen room into the permanent house system.


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 14, 2014)

pyrguy said:
			
		

> Not so worried by portable temporary heat sources.  Peopke bu those mushroom heaters for patios all the time. Just look at most resturant patios in the cooler months. They don't turn the patio into habitable space.Just don't hook the screen foom into the permanent hiuse system.


Just look at most resturant patios in the cooler months... Maybe the FD needs to become involved as these type heaters aren't allowed in assemblies unless very restrictive requirements are met, which renders these mushroom heaters virtually ineffective.

603.4 Portable unvented heaters.

Portable unvented fuel-fired heating equipment shall be prohibited in occupancies in Groups A, E, I, R-1, R-2, R-3 and R-4.

Exceptions:

1. Listed and approved unvented fuel-fired heaters, including portable outdoor gas-fired heating appliances, in one- and two-family dwellings.

2. Portable outdoor gas-fired heating appliances shall be allowed in accordance with Section 603.4.2.

603.4.2 Portable outdoor gas-fired heating appliances.

Portable gas-fired heating appliances located outdoors shall be in accordance with Sections 603.4.2.1 through 603.4.2.3.4.

603.4.2.1.1 Prohibited locations.

The storage or use of portable outdoor gas-fired heating appliances is prohibited in any of the following locations:

1. Inside of any occupancy when connected to the fuel gas container.

2. Inside of tents, canopies and membrane structures.

3. On exterior balconies.

Exception: As allowed in Section 6.19 of NFPA 58.

603.4.2.1.2 Clearance to buildings.

Portable outdoor gas-fired heating appliances shall be located at least 5 feet (1524 mm) from buildings.

603.4.2.1.3 Clearance to combustible materials.

Portable outdoor gas-fired heating appliances shall not be located beneath, or closer than 5 feet (1524 mm) to combustible decorations and combustible overhangs, awnings, sunshades or similar combustible attachments to buildings.

603.4.2.1.4 Proximity to exits.

Portable outdoor gas-fired heating appliances shall not be located within 5 feet (1524 mm) of exits or exit discharges.


----------

